
PhD student is helping to pioneer new methods of treating superbugs - grej
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/women/health/does-this-25-year-old-hold-the-key-to-winning-the-war-against-th/
======
WheelsAtLarge
Can someone comment on why this works? They talk about size difference but I
could not get the full meaning.

